

Ask HN: How do you backup? - may

Is it automatic, how quickly can you recover and what service(s) do you use (or is it all done in-house) ... or not at all? What thought-process prompted your chosen solution?<p>Personally, I keep all of my important stuff in git, mirrored to GitHub and augmented with cperciva's Tarsnap, into which the majority of my home directory goes, excepting large files but including my Firefox history &#38; sessions.<p>This post was prompted by the fact that I've taken a hard look at my budget and cannot justify paying GitHub a bunch of money to do something I can do on my own* -- that is, archive my git repos with a degree of assurance that the data is secure.<p>I am, as I type, pulling all my data out of GitHub and throwing it onto tarsnap to guard against the chance that my laptop's disk will die in the next week. However, removing my data from GitHub as produced a lot of anxiety -- I feel like I can't live without a distributed, redundant backup solution.<p>So, how do you backup?<p>* I will probably keep the cheapest GitHub plan because GitHub is useful for active development, but very overpriced for what I mostly use it for --  keeping my data safe, backed-up and distributed (but it worked for a while, long enough to show that I like this system).<p>(Yes, I know this has been addressed before:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=786225 and 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99194
etc.)
======
cperciva
Somehow I get the feeling that you don't need me to explain how and why I do
my backups. :-)

~~~
may
_laughs_ Indeed.

